# Mr Robot Staffel 3



## kingwall (16. Dezember 2017)

Moin Leute ist bei euch die 3 Staffel auf deutsch verfügbar von mr Robot ? 
laut vielen seiten sollte die deutsche staffel eig. am 12.12 rausgekommen sein, kann sie aber nicht finden, liegt das an mir oder wurde die serie von amazon noch nicht freigeschaltet ?


----------



## kingwall (23. Dezember 2017)

konnte jetzt rausfinden das in Januar die Staffel 3 kommen soll mal schauen ob es tatsächlich so ist


----------

